
DevOps Career Accelerator Series - ciguy
https://github.com/opscentric/mini-series/tree/master/docker-and-containers
======
cfors
Rather than take the information from the Docker website and package it in up
a new format, why not just use the official Docker documentation?

Literally this is almost verbatim what is present in the Getting Started page
from the official Docker docs:

[https://docs.docker.com/get-started/part2/](https://docs.docker.com/get-
started/part2/)

~~~
ciguy
People are often intimidated by the official docs and hesitant to go there.
And the docs you linked do not cover Docker Compose which is actually the
point of this tutorial. Getting an application running is easy for most
people, connecting it to a Database is not as easy as it requires some hand
holding or an understanding of networking, configuration etc....

In a way the Docker part of this is just a prerequisite to get to Docker
Compose. I've found that once people understand the compose part they start to
see the bigger picture and get some curiosity about networks, databases and
configuration which is not as easy to intuit from a single Dockerfile.

Also this whole tutorial is just one lesson in a much larger email based mini-
series on DevOps: [https://miniseries.opscentric.io/devops-career-
success](https://miniseries.opscentric.io/devops-career-success) The
progression in the series makes more sense than the standalone lesson.

~~~
nogabebop23
>> People are often intimidated by the official docs and hesitant to go there.

Someone interested in "leveling up" their DevOps career is intimidated by
official documentation... and more comfortable with github?

Seems like a stretch to me.

~~~
ciguy
GitHub has become weirdly mainstream in the last few years. Almost all college
students have some exposure even from non-CS courses. And yeah I know it's
strange, but official docs just don't do it for some people.

I suspect you are like me and prefer to just read the docs and learn on your
own. But there's a huge percentage of people that don't learn that way and
need more hand holding at first. There's a reason that Youtube videos are so
popular for learning technical subjects. I would never watch a video to learn
anything technical myself yet millions of people prefer it over reading.

What I'm doing is based on experience of what works to get more people started
and interested. Not everyone is an OG hacker who's been programming since they
were twelve. If you are that type like I am, this is not for you as you can
learn it faster on your own than you can read the tutorial. This is for those
who are less experienced and might be intimidated getting going.

~~~
futureproofd
There is a whole industry geared to those who "might be intimidated getting
going". This often leads to being stuck in 'tutorial hell', where one never
has to feel intimidated and never lets go of their instructors hand. Slippery
slope in my opinion.

